# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Cholest control

## friedalien

Is iemand bekend met cholest control?

ik heb een HLD 1.97 LDL 5.4 trigly. 2.4??
totaal cholesterol 8.3 :Frown: 

Hoor maandag wat mijn arts gaat voorstellen. Statines ja/nee
Zelf zou ik liever iets uit de homeopathie willen proberen.

Graag jullie reactie, friedalien

----------


## sietske763

ben paar jaar geleden doorgestuurd naar internist die gespecialiseerd is in cholesterol,
hij had een speciaal programma ervoor op zn pc.
oorzaak roken en overgewicht, volgens hem zouden med. niet helpen, omdat er gewoon gewicht af moest, heb van HA wel symvastitine gekregen, chol. is toen wel gedaald.
ik wilde het een half jaar later weer geprikt hebben......tot mn grote verbazing mag dat maar 1 x in de 2 jaar..........

----------


## Luuss0404

Je kan een te hoog cholesterol proberen te verlagen op een natuurlijke manier door inname van bijvoorbeeld rode wijn, blauwe bessen, tomaten, pindakaas, walnoten en groene thee, hoe dat precies werkt kan je hier lezen en hier staan ook goede tips  :Smile:

----------

